# Shooting comet Ison and picking a body



## Jon Gilchrist (Nov 19, 2013)

I plan on heading out one of these early mornings to shoot comet Ison. And I'm looking for some opinions or experience. I've got a 6D and a 60D. The 6 has way better high ISO, but the 60 has a finer pixel pitch. Which do you suppose would be better for shooting the comet?


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 19, 2013)

6D and a tripod.

You need as long of an exposure as you can get away with without blurring from movement.... High ISO performance trumps pixel pitch for that...

Don't forget to turn of AF and IS.... and you can use the timer to get rid of camera shake from pressing the shutter...

and most important, show us the pictures


----------



## adhocphotographer (Nov 19, 2013)

I spotted the comet this morning, but by the time i grabbed my camera, morning had arrived and it was no longer visible!  

Tomorrow perhaps! I will be using my 5D mkIII + 70-200II/2xIII combo... lets see what I can get.


----------



## Jon Gilchrist (Nov 20, 2013)

Went out this morning with both bodies, but couldn't see the comet. 

Might try again tomorrow.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 23, 2013)

Here is a decent article about photographing ISON. There is nothing that hasn't already been discussed on the forum, but its all in one place and written by someone with many years of experience photographing comets.

http://www.nbcnews.com/science/skywatching-photo-guide-heres-how-capture-comet-ison-2D11644134


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 23, 2013)

Jon Gilchrist said:


> Went out this morning with both bodies, but couldn't see the comet.
> 
> Might try again tomorrow.



Try bringing a pair of binoculars for locating the comet....


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 23, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Here is a decent article about photographing ISON. There is nothing that hasn't already been discussed on the forum, but its all in one place and written by someone with many years of experience photographing comets.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/science/skywatching-photo-guide-heres-how-capture-comet-ison-2D11644134


Nice ... thanks for sharing


----------



## CarlTN (Nov 26, 2013)

I would say forget the 60D, even a longer exposure piggybacked on a telescope...or with one of the motorized star camera mounts...is going to look noisy by comparison to the 6D. If you're shooting just on a stationary tripod, then most definitely forget the 60D. 

I hope to get some shots of it myself, unless of course it's somehow overcast here for a month, which would be my luck! Literally billions of people will be shooting this comet, though...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 26, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> I hope to get some shots of it myself, unless of course it's somehow overcast here for a month, which would be my luck! Literally billions of people will be shooting this comet, though...


+1


----------

